# Reverse problem



## Dman (May 16, 2011)

i drive a 06 GTO have 23k miles on it. I have a problem with getting it into reverse. sometimes itll go, and other times i have to play with it for a while, i tried diffrnt things, switching to 5th and then reverse. letting the car roll then trying reverse. but nothing seems to be helping much at all. i took it to a shop today and they were telling me they have to drop my tranny to fix it?????? :willy: Has anyone els had this problem? or any suggestions. Thanks a lot!:confused


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Have had this problem since I bought her 2 years ago!! Part of it has to do with my piece of **** B&M Shifter!! It is a pain though. I know exactly what you are talking about. Sometimes I can't get it in reverse at all and I just sit there for 10 minutes frustrated haha Usually when the car warms up though, it goes in nice and easy. The trick that has always worked for me is I put it into 5th first and then into reverse. Goes in most of the time like that


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

I to have the B&M shifter. Yes reverse can be hard to get into. There is a little button that blocks reverse so you don't shift into it by accident. this is inside the tans casing, and its controlled by a solenoid just to the drivers side of the trans on the back, next to the shifter.

I'm thinking it could be 2 things that snag mine up:
1. the solenoid is going out/getting stuck.
2. the computer thinks I'm rolling and wont let me shift into reverse.

I have found that I can force it into the gear, but it takes both hands to do it and, runs the possibility of breaking something


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Those are two valid points. But I think one of the biggest issues is the B&M is an absolute piece of crap lol


----------



## Dman (May 16, 2011)

yeah, i have a stock shifter and sometimes when i put it into 5th and then reverse. it workes sometimes. but i was thinking the same thing Motoristx. 
i was acutally just about to order Billet Products Australia - Billet Pro Series manual quick shifters, shortshifts, Billet Shifters and then it started to not go into reverse.. >_<


----------



## mtlmark (Oct 17, 2010)

I have the problem on my stock shifter, usually I start the car, then shift into first gear, then reverse, and it seems to reset it and go into reverse no problem then. Also, I put Royal Purple synchromax in the tranny, and it helped tremedously. It used to do it all the time, now it only refuses reverse once in a while.


----------



## Dman (May 16, 2011)

hmm i may try that thanks a lot mtlmark!!


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

Reverse is locked out by a solenoid and sometimes this solenoid does dumb things like not allow you to shift into reverse when you should be allowed. Typically putting it in low gear (1st or 2nd) fixes the issue.


----------

